# Monday Morning Musings



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow. The weekend is over. I didn't get done as much as I wanted, but I sure worked hard. My body is screaming at me to go back to bed! I couldn't help it. I was so beautiful outside yesterday. I raked the entire yard -- cleaning up thatched grass, trash, dog poo, etc. The compost pile is well started for next year already. I picked rocks and pebbles out of the yard for a good hour, trying to be sure there were none for the mower to throw or hit. Just about the time I decided I was done with that, Panda the wonderdog goes under the porch and begins to dig a hole. Guess where she threw the gravel? Yup! Right back in the yard. Chicken wire and mulch for under the porch just went on my to-do list. 

I moved her to the front of the yard, and discovered that I now have to cut a new doorway area into the porch railings. Otherwise, gotta go all the way around through the muddy drive to let her in and out. Way to rough on the shoulders, when she is pulling to get to her dish. I'm hoping to have that cut out today, and the new stairs started as well. 

I think, for this morning, I will just take a look at what the weather man has to say. Hmmmm. He says sunny and beautiful right up until Friday. That means I have 4 days in which to finish up the prep work outside and get ready to do some actual planting. Which means that in about 2 hours, I can go sit on my porch swing in the sun and watch the dog chase the cats and decide where to put a chicken coop. (there isn't going to be much yard when I get done....lol) 

It's a good thing most of the indoor work is done. After I start today's bread and wash the dishes from breakfast, my housework will be pretty much complete. Today, I must teach my 17 year old son how to do laundry. (i am very late in getting to that) He has no clean clothes left! It's going to be an interesting day, to say the least. Maybe Panda and I will go fishing.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ninn, sounds to me like you got plenty done over the weekend, even though you say it wasn't everything you wanted to get done! I think we all have a habit of planning to do way more than there is time and ability to get done. I was that way this weekend too, but I am happy with what I did accomplish.

Saturday I picked up the mudroom (again... gotta love the muddy season!), caught up on dishes, swept and mopped the mudroom, kitchen and bathroom floors. And I did laundry. Lots of it. I filled the clothesline twice!! I just love sleeping on freshly cleaned linens that dried on the line! Oh, and I also paid some bills and vacuumed the living room.

Sunday I couldn't stay inside any longer. I worked in the vegetable garden, replacing some of the timbers that had rotted out. I'm very happy about this because I thought I was going to have to purchase landscape timbers, but I found enough old pallet boards to replace the bad ones. Yes, these will rot eventually, too, but the ones I've been using have lasted several years before needing replace. And we usually get them for free (DH hauls them home from work) so they work for me! Not necessarily the prettiest, but functional. I also shortened 2 beds, to make room for my compost pile. (DH built me one out of pallets, and it has been sitting by the old garden for 3 years now. Need it closer to the new one, so I made a spot for it. Now I just need to clean it out and DSon promised to help me move it next weekend. This is definitely on the list to get done this week, although we still have a lot of rain in our forcast.) I also cleared up where I had the temporary compost pile last year and spread it on the garden. 

It started sprinkling shortly after that, so I sat on the porch watching it rain for a while, then settled in inside with a romance novel. Not very productive, and should have been doing other things, but it felt nice to relax a bit.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

We got quite a bit done this weekend....

Saturday; DH worked all day(at work) & I babysat all day (which I normally don't do on the weekends)..... I ran to the local amish greenhouse and finished buying all the seed I needed, and picked up my 50 tomato plants...... In the evening we went to a friends house then home early & in bed....

Yesterday; we got fertilizer on the garden, dug the ditch(to find crushed drain pipe) that's why I've been having water in my basement whenever I do laundry, dishes, or anyone takes a shower..... It is now draining out, but needs new pipe.... then DH fixed the 2 front tires on the riding mower, and started mowing the pasture.... While he was doing that I did laundry, dishes, changed the cat box, and straightened up in the backporch (mud room)....

Today was supposed to be 52* and sunny, instead we have 43* and drizzle, so laundry is hanging in the basement, dishes are done, and I planted pepper seeds to start..... DH is home sick today, and of course I'm babysitting.... Hoping to get the bathroom cleaned (a full scrub ), and scrub the kitchen floor!!!


----------

